# mini cooper s vs new facelift cooper s



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

supercharger first version vs turbo charged second version.

what's the main difference on performance, handling, etc.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Its a big question - massive changes really.

Personally, I prefer the R53 supercharged car - its rawer, grittier, more well proven. There are a lot of faults with the R56 at the moment .

If you are considering buying, take a look around MINI2 - here are a few hopefully relevant threads I dug up for you 

http://www.mini2.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3206023


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm not looking to buy, but know someone who's getting one.

i do like the supercharge version, but no experience of the turbo.

i don't know the flaws or benefits from either.

so on a car forum, just want to hear experiences and opinions


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I have the supercharged one, and it's a great little car. The power delivery is very linear, and I really think that there are very few quicker ways of getting across town â€" bar a motorbike. the handling is miles better than the TT, and the gearbox is a delight by comparison. There's some nice popping noises when you lift off too!

It's a car that can really punch above its weight, and despite the fact that the figures don't look great, I've never been left for dead by anything that I wouldn't have taken on in either the TT or Alfa...

I may be selling mine soon as I want something bigger, but I will miss it â€" especially it's abiltiy to charm other road users into letting you out at junctions etc (not something you get in a sporty Audi or BMW)


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I am picking up an '05 Cooper S Convertible on Saturday.

However, I had a test drive in an '07 with the turbocharger and that was enough to convince me to buy one. Great little cars.

I have not really visited the forums either, so any prior experiences will be beneficial to me too.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a 04 210 bhp Works S - I love it, its the most fun car I have ever owned, nippy, chuckable, cute, loveable, all the positives far outweight the negatives, which mainly are lack of space and some harshness.

If you want a driving car, the harshness is no problem anyway - its part of the sporting characteristic to me.

www.mini2.com has loads of info, there is a truly massive soial scene, approx 45,000 members on MINI2, and runs and socials in every neck of the woods.

I'm trading the MINI for the TT, but I suspect I'll be back in a pre 07 Convertible as a 3rd, fun car over the next 12 months.

The R56 turbo is too sanitised and dumbed down for me personally - the supercharger whine of the R53 is one of the special things for me, and I know I'll miss it.

I'm a MINI fan, no doubt


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

AidenL said:


> There are a lot of faults with the R56 at the moment .


Not a big shock there!

I had a Cooper S in 2003 and it was tripe. Pulled to the left constantly, drained the battery, poor gear change, 3 windscreens cracked (not from stone chipping) numerous interior rattles etc etc.

The BMW dealer bought it off me in the end, I was glad to see the back of it.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

p1tse said:


> supercharger first version vs turbo charged second version.
> 
> what's the main difference on performance, handling, etc.


Main reason MINI went to the turbo was for fuel economy. They also wanted a proper BMW motor, instead of the borrowed SOHC one from Chrysler. I prefer the original S in terms of character; but the new S is a far more refined car. Original had lots of issues, from excessive wind noise to cracked windshields to mushroomed shock towers. Worst ride quality on the planet--partially due to runflats. Handling was OK..nothing to write home about. Box stock the handling is actually pretty bad, although turn in is pretty sharp. On my '05 S, I installed Koni FSDs and a 19mm H&R rear ARB and it made quite a difference. Enough to make you realize how bad it is standard. My TT will eat it alive though in every dept, especially cornering. My TT is far more of a go-kart than my modded S was at the point I sold it--turns faster, has exponentially more grip & brakes, and noticably less understeer (especially under power). I don't miss it for a second...


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

The new turbocharged version goes very well, feels more responsive and feels like its got more torque.

Fuel consumption is about 10mpg's better and is way cheaper to raod tax now.

Overall the new model is better screwed together with a far superior ride quality ride quality.

Limited slip diff is now available on the new car too..

Old supercharged model was good but the new one just takes it to another level.. Cant wait for the works version at the end of the year!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I would of thought the main difference would be turbo lag with the new version which you don't get with the super charged!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I thought the motoring press had been lukewarm about the new mini.

Mini ain't my bag but personally I'd go for the outgoing model Cooper S.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Speed Racer said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > supercharger first version vs turbo charged second version.
> ...


The new Mini engine is a joint project with Peugeot and has many advanced features beyond the

Manufactured in Birmingham. (Sorry assembled :wink: ) and Douvrin.

http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/52853/minis_next_engine.html


----------

